# Steam Raffle!



## PaJami (Sep 13, 2011)

Hey guys. So a few weeks ago, I bought myself a four-pack of Borderlands GOTY, for the heck of it. I figured I could sell some copies for TF2 items, you know, and back then I was addicted to TF2  Well school started, things changed, and I don't have much time for TF2 anymore (let alone gaming in general) so I decided to give a few copies away to the good TBT community. What's the catch? Nothing! Just post in this thread, and you will be eligible to win the prize. You may enter a maximum of two times. That being said, don't spam and post "ASDF." then ten seconds later "Hi." Let's try to have a worthwhile discussion here, so no spamming or double posting. Anyway, a week from Saturday, I shall take everyone's post (again, maximum of two), give each person a number, and randomly choose two. I may do a live event or something if I can find out how, we'll see. I'll be awarding three prizes. The first two numbers drawn will each get you a copy of Borderlands GOTY edition. The third person will get a pretty cool hat on TF2. So only enter if you don't have Borderlands and your computer can run it, talk about the topic I'm going to give you, and don't spam. Good luck!
Topic: What's your favorite steam game? Or games?


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 13, 2011)

OFF TOPIC AWAY BECAUSE I CAN
Sort of.
I'm reaaaaally looking forward to the Binding of Isaac, a roguelike game from Edmund McMillen (Team Meat) that's coming out in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks (Sep 13, 2011)

?Jack? said:


> OFF TOPIC AWAY BECAUSE I CAN
> Sort of.
> I'm reaaaaally looking forward to the Binding of Isaac, a roguelike game from Edmund McMillen (Team Meat) that's coming out in the next 2 weeks.


McMilllen made a new game? WHY DID I NOT KNOW THIS?!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 13, 2011)

TF2, prolly. Never played Borderlands, and I don't think it'll run on my Mac.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 13, 2011)

Would be amusing if someone entered, not knowing that they'd need steam for this and won. 

As for favourite steam game? Right now I've been playing alot of Hitman 2. Fun, and yet very frustrating.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 13, 2011)

Squirrel with Nunchucks said:


> McMilllen made a new game? WHY DID I NOT KNOW THIS?!


It looks pretty great, he's got some details on his blog.


----------



## PaJami (Sep 13, 2011)

AndyB said:


> Would be amusing if someone entered, not knowing that they'd need steam for this and won.
> 
> As for favourite steam game? Right now I've been playing alot of Hitman 2. Fun, and yet very frustrating.



Then we just redraw haha
@Bacon Boy: It doesn't work on Mac, but if you do win you can still get the TF2 prize.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 15, 2011)

Ah, okay.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 15, 2011)

my fave is tf2.
i already own borderlands goty i believe, just gotta throw out the tf2 love. ;o


----------



## Brad (Sep 15, 2011)

I haven't really been playing on steam much, but the game is currently holding my fancy is Dead Island. I haven't been playing much of that either, been working on my game mostly.


----------



## PaJami (Sep 17, 2011)

One week left to enter.


----------



## PaJami (Sep 19, 2011)

Five more days. Nobody wants a free game?


----------



## AndyB (Sep 19, 2011)

PaJami said:


> Five more days. Nobody wants a free *else* game?


I think everyone that can post has. 

And can you take this post as an entry for a friend? Seperate from my own entry.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 19, 2011)

Yea, I think we're all still in the runnin'.


----------



## PaJami (Sep 19, 2011)

I know you guys are still in, I was referencing everybody who hasn't entered. I'm sure there are other's with Steam out there  Bad wording on my part, sorry.


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 21, 2011)

ooo I don't have thee borderlands


----------



## PaJami (Sep 23, 2011)

Last chance to enter. I'll draw tomorrow at noon, and award the prizes shortly afterwards. So you have until noon tomorrow to enter. Remember, just post in this thread and you're eligible for a FREE game! How cool is that?


----------



## Brad (Sep 23, 2011)

Good thing I entered.


----------



## Caleb (Sep 23, 2011)

Looks like I was late to the party : (


----------



## PaJami (Sep 23, 2011)

Caleb said:


> Looks like I was late to the party : (



Nope, you're still eligible. Every post until noon tomorrow counts!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 24, 2011)

I hope I'm here tomorrow.


----------



## mrpocketrocketboy (Sep 24, 2011)

umm what are you entering anyway? :|


----------



## PaJami (Sep 24, 2011)

@Mrpocketrocket: Read the first post. You just entered to win a copy of Borderlands: GOTY 
@Everybody else: Sorry I'm a bit late, but as I'm posting this, I'm about to draw. I'm going to use RANDOM.org and randomly pick the winning numbers. Everybody who posted got a number in chronological order (first post = 1, second = 2, etc.) and that's how this will work. I'll send you a message if you win, and you can claim whichever prize you please (TF2 hat or the game) So without further ado, I am going to draw....
First place - Mrpocketrocketboy
Second place - Caleb
Third place - Psychonaut
Thanks again to everybody who entered, and congrats to the winners! I shall PM all of you and let you claim your prizes!


----------

